

Ask HN: What is a good salary in X city? - gamesbrainiac

Hi there!<p>Recently, I talked to a bunch of developers in different parts of the US and around the world.<p>Some developers are happy with $100k salaries, and others <i>need</i> a minimum of $200k because of the city they choose to live in.<p>Could you please answer the question by naming your city and the ideal salary you require.<p>For Example:<p>Berlin, $80k<p>This will give me an idea of what salary is a good salary for a certain city, because $100k in Boulder is not the same as $100k in NY. At least, that is what I&#x27;ve learned so far.<p>Thank you very much in advance :)
======
ruigomes
I've started a spreadsheet with some data I've gathered from previous HN
threads. Feel free to edit it with reliable data.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1acN26Wb862Wjcfk3vF2U...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1acN26Wb862Wjcfk3vF2U5R9ovLduxoLF9tiUlZH5CYk/edit?usp=sharing)

------
27182818284
WolframAlpha will do some of the relocation calculations for you including
groceries, health care, etc.

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=relocating+from+chicago...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=relocating+from+chicago+to+denver+%2450K)

------
siganakis
For the US, UK and Australia, Gooroo has city level salary stats (based on job
ads).

[https://gooroo.io/analytics](https://gooroo.io/analytics)

------
kohanz
Of course there will be some variance based on the person reporting in terms
of the lifestyle they are used to and whether they have dependents to support.

------
galfarragem
Very accurate for relocation calculations:

[http://www.numbeo.com/](http://www.numbeo.com/)

~~~
arenaninja
It says that Houston, TX is more expensive than Los Angeles, CA. I can attest
that's not the case

